# Vented panels for equipment rack



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so "Accessories" seemed the best place.

I have been underwhelmed by what's available for small home theater equipment racks. I have a client who is going to have a pretty bare-bones system: BluRay, Receiver, Cable/Satellite, and a shelf for the lighting controller/IR distro/ etc.

I've built these for myself in the past, but they have always been open-air. He has a teenager and worries about shelves used for drinks (and spilled on equipment), etc. So closed it is.

So . . . I can make him one, but I can't seem to find those perforated vented panels for the sides. If I could source those, I could quote him a price, but so far, I've come up empty.

Any ideas? Help is appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you planing to make the entire side out of these perforated panels? If not you have lots of options: Window screen works really well, you can find peg board (the kind you use for hanging tools from in a garage) that works good or find some air vents at your local hardware store like Home Depot.
Another option is to force air vent the enclosure with small 120mm fans and they generally have a guard on the one side and can be fairly quiet.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I was thinking more along the lines of the Salamander line of furniture. Perforated metal with a powder coat. From a distance it looks solid black.

Industrial supply places sell the stuff unfinished for sorting (use the screens to allow small stuff through then move on to bigger holes), but nothing like what I need. I don't have the tools to powder coat it properly.

Here's an example (the door) of what I'm looking for:
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=SMKSU30


----------

